
Confessions of a Slacker - Chickenality
https://putanumonit.com/2017/11/07/confessions-of-a-slacker/
======
supo
Nice formalization, this has been rattling around in my head for a long time
it's good to see numbers put on it!

------
jenkstom
I think I've found my new religion.

